# Panguitch Lake elk archery



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is another..."it is my 2nd cousins sister-in-laws husbands elk" Don't know the whole story, but the statement is true. 

[attachment=0:2dw52xr3]PART_1314718063922.jpg[/attachment:2dw52xr3]


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Big bull. This is the first 2011 bull I've heard about getting killed.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's...... wow. That looks a lot like a four hundred and ten inch elk........


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, It is supposed to by a 7x7 with a score of 415 but all I have seen is this pic


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Geesh, Utah's herds sure do suck!

:roll:


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! That's a stud. I've heard of several bulls the last few days. They're starting to hit the dirt. Should be a great year to have a tag for elk in Utah.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW! That is a nice err VERY NICE bull. But........I call BS!
There are no bulls over 350 in utah. Why do you think there are outfitter boycotts and complaints by sportsmans groups to reduce the number of tags? Cuz we ain't got no big bulls! This bull is from NM or WY and it's being passed off as a Utah bull for publicity. :roll:


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

:shock: Very nice! WOW! :shock:
:O||: For Timber Mountain Outfitters!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

What a giant.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That A pig.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> WOW!.....................................This bull is from NM or WY and it's being passed off as a Utah bull for publicity. :roll:


Not Wyoming. There are no elk in Wyoming. 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

So this bull was the last one? Now what do I do with my WY points?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> So this bull was the last one? Now what do I do with my WY points?


Bigfoot or Wolves (hopefully in the future).


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bowgy said:


> This is another..."it is my 2nd cousins sister-in-laws husbands elk" Don't know the whole story, but the statement is true.
> 
> [attachment=0:fhlhj9di]PART_1314718063922.jpg[/attachment:fhlhj9di]


"don't know the whole story"... hell man, it's your "2nd cousins sister-in-laws husband"...you're lucky to even know that, 

Anyway, congrats to somebody on a nice elk!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Impressive bull.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Word on the street is that there's a bull bigger than this guy traipsing around the same unit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Son of a.....


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I keep waiting for the part someone says just kidding.....this thing is a monster!! wow!!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the shooter is Jake Bess from Timber Mountain Outfitters. I think he is the owner, maybe he will put the story up on his web site.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Geesh, Utah's herds sure do suck!
> 
> :roll:


 :lol: I was thinking the very same thing! Doyal probably passed this one up...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> That A pig.


No, it's a very big bull elk.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, I'm officially jealous!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > That A pig.
> ...


That that a elk. I just used another word in stead of pig.I wanted to be cool like some of you guys.

Here what a* BIG BULL ELK.* Is that better ? :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So UTAH OR ARIZONA here I have heard both?


----------



## cougar2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just want to set things strait on this bull, I don't know why this madhunter guy thinks the bull comes from an another state, guess he don't get out much but this bull did come off the panguitch lake unit, not that there are many bulls like this on any unit in the state, I happen to know jake as well as anyone can he hunts hard and knows what he's doing and is totally honest and works as hard as anyone when it comes to hunting, he just guided a client to an other 400 + bull, I know this because I was there on both hunts and I am not a 2nd cousins whatever, just happen to be his dad, nuff said.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

cougar2 said:


> Just want to set things strait on this bull, I don't know why this madhunter guy thinks the bull comes from an another state, guess he don't get out much but this bull did come off the panguitch lake unit, not that there are many bulls like this on any unit in the state, I happen to know jake as well as anyone can he hunts hard and knows what he's doing and is totally honest and works as hard as anyone when it comes to hunting, he just guided a client to an other 400 + bull, I know this because I was there on both hunts and I am not a 2nd cousins whatever, just happen to be his dad, nuff said.


My apologies to you. It was not my intention to state that. My whole comment was meant in sarcasm (see the rolling eyes at the end of it).

The reason I said that was to mock all of those high priced outfitters that complain about the lack of big bulls in Utah and that are calling for reduction of tags, etc etc etc... long backstory on this.


----------



## cougar2 (Sep 5, 2011)

kind of thought that might be the case, not up on this blog stuff much, thanks for setting ME strait, good luck on any future hunts, nuff said.


----------

